# Bases de donnes > Langage SQL > Livres >  [Livre] SQL - 2 dition de F. Brouard, R. Bruchez, C. Soutou, N. Larrousse

## SQLpro

> SQL ("Structured Query Language") est le langage qui permet de dcrire, manipuler, contrler l'accs et interroger les bases de donnes relationnelles. Ce livre traite du langage SQL tel que la norme ISO SQL:1999 le prsente tout en comparant le point de vue et l'implmentation des diffrents grands diteurs de bases de donnes relationnelles (Oracle IBM DB2 MS SQL Server PostGreSQL MySQL). Partant de la thorie des bases de donnes il se veut un ouvrage pratique destin  l'utilisation concrte du langage et de ses finesses dans le cadre de dveloppements entrepris  l'aide des techniques modernes actuellement implmentes dans les SGBDR. Les auteurs dveloppent les principaux concepts du langage : les donnes, la cration des objets, la rcursivit, la corrlation, les graphes, les transactions, la gestion des privilges. Un CD-ROM contient : - Les exercices proposs sous forme papier dans l'ancienne dition avec leurs corrigs. - Des exercices complmentaires. - Un chapitre spcial  Travaux Pratiques .


 ::fleche::  http://sgbd.developpez.com/livres/#L9782744073182

L'avez-vous lu ? Qu'en avez-vous pens ?

----------


## Antoun

Un livre peut-il contenir tout ce qu'il y a  savoir sur le SQL ? Si c'est le cas, le livre en question est 		sans nul doute le _SQL_ de Frdric Brouard (SQLpro),  		Christian Soutou et Rudi Bruchez (rudib).  		Le langage y est trait en profondeur,  		depuis l'algbre relationnelle et les bases de la syntaxe jusqu'aux techniques les plus avances, que ce soient les  		classiques thta-jointures ou les dernires innovations (CTE rcursives, relationnel-objet...).       

	          Mais de quel SGBD s'agit-il ? C'est le pari du livre que de traiter du SQL normatif, et non des dialectes propres  Oracle, SQL Server, MySQL, etc. Ce parti-pris donne une force particulire au livre, qui couvre ainsi l'ensemble des SGBDR plutt qu'un seul. Il permet au lecteur de passer plus facilement d'une plate-forme  une autre, et de normaliser son code pour faciliter le portage. Enfin, il permet d'aller vers des syntaxes rarement dcrites mais du plus grand intrt pratique... ou parfois purement thorique, certaines n'tant pour l'instant implmentes par aucun SGBD. 

	          		On s'en doute, cet ouvrage particulirement dense appelle de multiples lectures ; il se prte aussi bien  une lecture  		de dcouverte qu' une utilisation comme rfrence. Il sera aussi utile au dveloppeur, mme expriment, qu' l'tudiant ;  		enfin, riche en exercices et TP corrigs, il sera fort juteux pour l'enseignant ou pour le formateur.       

       	   Seul petit regret : la comparaison des syntaxes entre SGBD (un document particulirement prcieux) est isole sur le CD-ROM et donc peu relie au texte principal ; de ce fait, il n'est pas toujours simple de savoir si telle ou telle syntaxe dcouverte dans le livre est implmente ou non sur votre SGBD.

----------

